# Using Mac with Vinyl Plotter



## mic MAC

Just wondering if anyone here is using their Mac with a Vinyl Plotter for sign and graphics cutting. If so what are you using for software?

I have heard some mention of Corel Draw but cant find alot about that concerning Vinyl Plotting.

I have always used a PC for this and would like to try using my Imac instead.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.....


----------



## Macified

I have a Cricut vinyl cutter. Design items in Adobe Illustrator and save as SVG files. Load SVG files in "Sure Cuts A-lot" software for Mac to layout for cutting and control the cutter.


----------



## mic MAC

Thank you Macified i will have a look at that software combination.

I have a Creation PCut plotter and was using signlab on a PC.....

So does Adobe Illustrator allow your to node edit and things like that? Ive used Photoshop CS3 before but only for photo editing and stuff...ive onnly ever used sign design software that basically only does sign graphics work.

I will dig up some info on Illustrator and the "sure cuts alot" program...thanks again


----------



## CanadaRAM

Yes, Illustrator is a vector oriented drawing tool like Corel Draw. The key to getting the unit to work on a Mac is whether there are 'printer' drivers and software for OSX to control it. Once you have that, its just a matter of feeding the cutter software the correct filetype of vector graphic file. 

Check the manufacturer of the cutter for drivers and software for OSX

One thing to watch for, if it is old enough, the device may requires a parallel or an RS-232 interface, which makes it much harder for a Mac. Parallel you may as well give up on. But RS232 serial you may find a Keyspan USB-Serial adapter that would be compatible.


----------



## jeepguy

SignCut hobbyist (which comes with your plotter) has a PC and Mac version, and works well with Adobe Illustrator, or you can use the freeware Inkscape. I use SignCut pro, the lite version is limited to small (20"x20") designs.


----------



## cyberphox

I'd like to get into making my own decals and skins for items. Do vinyl cutters do the cut-outs for holes and such. I guess that is a setting in the software somewhere that tells it how deep to cut in places?


----------



## Macified

cyberphox said:


> I'd like to get into making my own decals and skins for items. Do vinyl cutters do the cut-outs for holes and such. I guess that is a setting in the software somewhere that tells it how deep to cut in places?


The depth on Cricut cutters s manually set (not controlled by software). You could make multiple cut passes with different cutters and depths using separate image files for "layer".

Don't know about other cutters.


----------



## m1ke

Anyone have any experience with the master value cutters on the mac?

What are some brands/vendors you guys would recommend that are mac friendly?


----------

